# Considering today's (and projected) feul costs... would you still choose a Frontier?



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

Hi... been lurking for a few weeks. I have my eye on an '06 Nismo KC (Avalanche, Audio, Bed, Extender, Tow Packages). I love the truck... been comparing carefully to Tacoma and Ridgeline.

I also just sold my '03 Chevy Z71 ExCab pickup... which had a few problems, averaged 14 mpg, and I had a buyer that paid me a phenominal price... so, I need to make a decision on a new pickup fast.

So, back to my question. Considering today's projected fuel prices... would you still buy a Fronteir? I really like the truck... the biggest factors for me are the seating position, quality of interior, general looks of the vehicle... and cost.

Are the fuel costs really the same as a full size?

The Taco, while perceived as a safe choice, is (a) more expensive for a comparable model, and (b) the seats are horrible. They are so low to the floor, and that really bothers me... especially coming out of a Full-Size chevy.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*Yup*

I would still purchase this truck. But I am averaging around 17mpg on a fully stock 05 NISMO CC. Not going to see a huge increase from the 14 you are getting.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

i have an '05 LE KC and get 18+ in my mostly city driving so at the present time I would still buy it again. However, if Boone Picken's prediction of $4 per gallon gasoline comes true I would have to rethink my decision. I might go for the XE KC if that happens.

OkieScot


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Frontier*

Since this is what you said matters "the biggest factors for me are the seating position, quality of interior, general looks of the vehicle... and cost." So fuel isn't your main concern.


Then go with those. A truck isn't a prius.. Any truck.


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

Mulligan22 said:


> Since this is what you said matters "the biggest factors for me are the seating position, quality of interior, general looks of the vehicle... and cost." So fuel isn't your main concern.
> 
> 
> Then go with those. A truck isn't a prius.. Any truck.



I should have stated... the biggest factors, 'outside of fuel economy' are...

Also... in comparing the LE to the Nismo, is there any perceived economy differences?


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

I would have to say yes. I have an '05 LE CC, V6, automatic. However, I also only have an 8 mile drive to work. I get about 16.5 mpg in somewhat city-like driving. (Speed up to about 50-60 in a 45 zone, maybe have a 1/2 of a mile to 1.5 miles before hitting a red light.) I get between 18-19 on the highway, but that is also at about 75-80 mph. Probably get a little bit better milage if you stick a little closer to the speed limit, and another mpg or two from a bed cover. Also, keep in mind, I have a Crew Cab. You would get better milage from the King Cab. Especially if you are looking at the 4 cyl. and/or manual trany.

Overall, I'm extremely happy with the truck. However, you are on a Frontier forum. I think about 99% of the people here probably are. 

 

Tough decision. Good luck!


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

SE CC 6-spd.

16000 miles, 19.07 mpg average, last 5 tanks averaging 20.4mpg (my lift was installed midway though 5 tanks ago, stock size tires).

your mileage will vary depending on how hard you drive it. Really though, my rear end ratio is the worst for mileage but the 6-spd makes up for it, I'm seeing the same mileage as a lot of the LE guys (I also drive a lot of back roads). It seems from the bazillion posts about mileage, the Nismo has the highest chance of getting poor mileage.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes I'd do it again even given today's fuel costs. I get 18MPG and I'm very pleased with that because the performance is exemplary (my Ranger with the 4.0 only got 15MPG but its performance was limp-wristed so I am not going to complain because getting the Frontier was a win-win situation). I do, however, mostly use the Sentra as it gets 32MPG.


----------



## gixxerflier (Mar 14, 2006)

*Yeah*

2006 SE KC 4x4 6 spd. Average for 5 tanks 20+ mpg. I don't see even 4k on the tach often, but it's kinda fun to blow off cars on the entrance ramp and I do about 50/50 hiway/town.
Thought about a Scion- 40+ mpg, but even with a full size work truck I really need a truck as a play vehicle. Dirtbikes, dogs, etc.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I would have to say yes as well. I'm currently getting almost 19 mpg (18.8) and was only getting 16 in my F-150 and it was 2WD! I have a loaded NISMO 4X4 with Auto, so I'm please with my mileage! Would obviously like better, but let's be real...


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies fellas... I do appreciate you giving this noOb the time of day.

I just got back in from driving the Nismo and TRD Offroad back to back. Honestly, the Frontier drove better, better creature comforts, better seats, better interior design, more power... worse milage though, the power outlet in the Tacoma's bed is kinda handy, but still a gimmick.

But still, things that struck me was the thicker, smaller steering wheel, more 'normal' looking dash, more upright, chair-like seating position, nicer fabric, more aggressive styling... $1500 rebate VS. nada on the Taco... Supppsedly better resale on the Taco.

Comparably equipped, I'll be saving some $3000.

Honestly, most folks I speak with say get the Taco, because there is a reputation for reliability no question. You'd be surprised how many folks say "Frontier? whats that?"

I'm kinda sold on the Frontier... I guess I still have to mull it over with myself and become comfortable with the decision.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Rich_W said:


> I just got back in from driving the Nismo and TRD Offroad back to back. Honestly, the Frontier drove better, better creature comforts, better seats, better interior design, more power... worse milage though, the power outlet in the Tacoma's bed is kinda handy, but still a gimmick.
> 
> But still, things that struck me was the thicker, smaller steering wheel, more 'normal' looking dash, more upright, chair-like seating position, nicer fabric, more aggressive styling... $1500 rebate VS. nada on the Taco... Supppsedly better resale on the Taco.
> 
> Comparably equipped, I'll be saving some $3000.


Remember that the Frontier takes regular gas while the Taco requires premium... that means you'll be saving at least 20c/gal which will more than offset the small fuel mileage difference.

Like you pointed out, "comparably equipped" you will save $3000... over the life of the vehicle that will more than offset any possible difference in future resale value. Besides, nobody really knows what resale value will be 3+ years down the road. The Taco and the Frontier are both brand new platforms, so they both have the same reliability risks.

Ive been really pleased with my Frontier. No vehicle is faultless, but I can honestly admit that the pros far outweigh the cons.


- Greg -


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

I get 17.5-18.5 mpg with my loaded CC NISMO 4X4 which is fine by me for the power that you get w/ this generation Frontier. After 8000 miles it feels great to drive and miss it everytime I drive in someone elses vehicle.


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

Rich_W said:


> You'd be surprised how many folks say "Frontier? whats that?"


I consider that to be another 'pro' in my book.

:jump:


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Rich_W said:


> Thanks for all the replies fellas... I do appreciate you giving this noOb the time of day.
> 
> I just got back in from driving the Nismo and TRD Offroad back to back. Honestly, the Frontier drove better, better creature comforts, better seats, better interior design, more power... worse milage though, the power outlet in the Tacoma's bed is kinda handy, but still a gimmick.
> 
> ...



You're looking at EPA numbers, real world can vary widely and iirc, the EPA numbers are different by 1mpg. big woop.

Also, yeah, Toyota is known for reliability but they built that reputation in the 80's and have been living off it since, they're not any better than anyone else anymore. I seriously doubt there is a significant difference in reliability.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

I would buy mine again in a second!! I looked at EVERY crew cab out there and this is the best for me hands-down. Gas mileage is important but it is far from my first priority in choosing a vehicle.

I tend not to worry much about gas prices because I can afford it. I'm certainly not rich by any means but my wife and I don't really use THAT much gas. Gas prices could double and I could still afford to drive my cars. The budget isn't so tight that +/- 30 cents/gallon is going to make a difference.

Before you start ranting, I hate spending a lot of money on gas too but I look at it this way -- it is one of the cost(s) associated with something I looooove to do, namely drive my vehicles. People will blow $100+ on a round of golf and not complain. Or spend thousands of dollars to buy a boat, license, equipment, etc. so they can go fishing. If I have to spend $50 for 300 miles of Nissan driving fun I consider it money well spent!!

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a co-worker who has a TRD Tacoma and he says he gets about 14 mpg. My Nismo Frontier gets about 19 mpg (mostly Interstate driving doing 75-80 mph). When driving 55 mph on the Natchez Trace Parkway, I get over 23 mpg.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

I would. There is no way I could fit stuff in the back seat of an econo car nor can they tow a trailer well enough.

My average gas mileage over the winter dipped to below 19mpg but this was due to 4wd. Now that spring is here the average gas mileage is over 20mpg. Pretty good for a 4wd truck that seats 4 with a v6 and an automatic.

If gas prices get too high then I may have to use our car to commute to work (55km one way) but I will still keep my fronty as our second vehicle. I couldn't imagine life without a truck.


----------



## hornian (Feb 8, 2006)

If you're really worried about gas mileage, get the XE KC 4-cyl manual. Mine gets about 22-23mpg city and 24-25mpg highway.


----------



## jklein (Jul 13, 2005)

www.fueleconomy.gov is pretty good at the mileage estimates in my experience. If you compare the 4WD Auto versions the Tacoma is slightly better, but if you compare the manual versions the Frontier is better. I have an '04 CC 4WD XE longbed that consistently gets 17-18mpg in driving that pretty much matches Brain's example (6 miles to work, one 2 mile stretch of hwy), plus a lot of short stop and go trips carting around 4 kids (who love the Frontier btw). And I thoroughly like it better than my old Dodge Ram 1500 2WD CC w/8 ft bed that would get stuck in the snow with 3 wheels on dry pavement...and suck down 11mpg).

If you want a truck, get a truck. If you don't need a huge bed, don't get a huge truck. All the V6's will be w/in a mpg or two, as will the I4's, so it really comes down to creature comforts and if it does what you want. It's really hard to imagine a homeowner, DIY'er or a weekend have-fun-kinda-guy not benefiting from a small pickup.

Honestly, I got the Frontier because it was the only small truck that offered a 6 foot bed with a 4 door, still had a comfy ride and interior (esp. the back seats), and it looks damn sharp with the styling, roof rack and side steps. And it had a bed liner and extender. And it was only $19K w/20K miles. And I LOVE IT.   

Hope that helps,
Jeff K.


----------



## rwing478 (Feb 14, 2005)

Rich_W said:


> Hi... been lurking for a few weeks. I have my eye on an '06 Nismo KC (Avalanche, Audio, Bed, Extender, Tow Packages). I love the truck... been comparing carefully to Tacoma and Ridgeline.
> 
> I also just sold my '03 Chevy Z71 ExCab pickup... which had a few problems, averaged 14 mpg, and I had a buyer that paid me a phenominal price... so, I need to make a decision on a new pickup fast.
> 
> ...


RichW:
I own a 2000 Frontier V-6 2wheel drive & drive 85 miles to work, not every day. If I 
keep the speed between 55 - 60 mph, I get 25mph. The minute I go over 60, I get
23mph. I looked at every truck & I believe that with Nissan you get more for your buck.
By the way, my truck has 160,000 miles on it. Hopes this helps, but it is just my opinion.


----------



## sensesdulled (May 1, 2006)

I loev my 05 Nismo Frontier. Probably doesnt answer your question but I think youll be very satisfied with a Frontier.


----------



## Denny06 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pretty much all the V6 trucks like the Tacoma, Ridgeline, Frontier, Dakota average between 16-18 city and 19-21 highway. A mile or two per gallon shouldn't be the deciding factor. Just buy the truck you like the most. I love my truck although I'd consider mileage if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## dcp673 (Oct 14, 2005)

05 2x nismo CC and I'm getting 17.2ish mpg. Was getting 16.4ish and at 6k miles I put in Mobile 1 so I'm not sure if the motor broke in or the mobile 1 helped mpg, maybe a little of both. Last highway trip I got 25 mpg. And I drive it like an old lady to get those mpg. I bought the truck because I also pull a bass boat (talk about bad mpg try a outboard 2 stroke). So I would still have bought the truck. Now if I didn't have a boat I would have gotten a Scion Tc or Toyato Corolla for the mpg.


----------



## tmendeol (Oct 4, 2005)

My '05 Frontier XE is pissing me off. I got the 4 cyl. version because the EPA estimates were 22 city / 25 highway and I'm not even getting the city estimate. You guys with the V6, that makes 111 hp more than my stupid I4, are getting as good or better fuel economy :lame: 
I track my gas mileage on fueleconomy.gov and the best I've ever been able to get is 21.2 MPG. Normally I drive 40%City/60%Highway and get around 19 mpg. I don't drive like a bat out of hell and when I'm on the highway I usually drive at 65mph and no more than 70. If I knew that this 4 cyl wouldn't get close to the 22/25 estimates and the V6's get the same MPG I NEVER would have bought the XE.

It's a great truck other wise.

-Tim


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

Well guys... thanks for all the replies. I did my homework, and clearly, the Frontier came out on top.

I just got back from the dealership, and purchased an Avalance White NISMO KC 4x4, Auto, Tow, Audio, Bed package, and sliding bed extender.

Worked out a pretty decent deal, traded my Audi A4 (I had zero luck trying to sell it). It hurt a little (a solid 3 fingers-not the whole fist)... but its done. 

Only downside is they have to locate it from a dealer some 200 miles away, so I won't have it until mid-next week. The only possible problem could be the dealer won't trade them... I have my mind set on white.


----------



## gixxerflier (Mar 14, 2006)

Rich_W said:


> Well guys... thanks for all the replies. I did my homework, and clearly, the Frontier came out on top.
> 
> I just got back from the dealership, and purchased an Avalance White NISMO KC 4x4, Auto, Tow, Audio, Bed package, and sliding bed extender.
> 
> ...



Congratulations and thanks for the visual.


----------



## hornian (Feb 8, 2006)

tmendeol said:


> I track my gas mileage on fueleconomy.gov and the best I've ever been able to get is 21.2 MPG. Normally I drive 40%City/60%Highway and get around 19 mpg. I don't drive like a bat out of hell and when I'm on the highway I usually drive at 65mph and no more than 70. If I knew that this 4 cyl wouldn't get close to the 22/25 estimates and the V6's get the same MPG I NEVER would have bought the XE.


Man, I used to get milaeage liek you, when my truck was brand new.but after abotu 3,000 miles I've been getting great mileage, like I mentioned before. I love my 4 cyl. Is yours manual or automatic?


----------



## tmendeol (Oct 4, 2005)

My truck is a manual with about 6,500.

-Tim


----------



## y2klowrider (Dec 11, 2005)

Nissan has cleared up many of the first year issues on the '06. I don't squeek or rattle. I have a magnificent truck! I'm averaging 17.0 mpg in mixed driving with a 4x4 CC LE. To answer your question, I would definitely buy mine again. 

Gas prices are going to continue to go up for now. Question is Rich, when they come down again, are you going to be driving a lesser truck when they do? I would choose Nissan now, and choose it later as well.


----------



## pdxfj (Apr 7, 2006)

I've only had my Fronty for about a month now. I'm averaging about 17-18mpg, with less than 1300 miles on it.

I first stopped at a Toyota dealer and found a '06 Tacoma that was equipped exactly the way I wanted it. Even the color was good.

Went to take it for a test drive and they couldn't get it started. Not too good for Toyota's legendary reliability. Sounded like a bad battery, they asked if I wanted to wait for a lot attendant to jump it and I said no, and left.

Needless to say I would up at the Nissan dealer the next day and well, now I own the only import in the family.

A truck is a truck. You are not going to see MPG in the 30's like with small cars or with a Hybrid car. The Dakota I traded in had a 318 v8 and I got around 8mpg in town and 15 on the highway if I was lucky.


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

uupp... the old dealer bait and switch... order cancelled. They said they had located the white king nismo, and now they tell me its not available.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

They should have made sure it was available before they cancelled your order...

The one they 'found' for you had more options right? They probably figured they could make more money on you with that one and when your 'order' came in they could make more money on someone else with that.

When my truck showed up (they had to trade for it from a dealer in NH) I told them I wanted to drive it before I signed anything. They were more than happy to oblige and told me that if I didnt want it they could have it sold within a week for more money (at the time there were a total of 7 CC 6-spds coming to new england over the following 6 weeks and none on the ground with the power package...this part was true, I had looked everywhere and evertime I found one I called and it had been sold but the website hadnt been updated yet).

Drive by the dealer the week it was supposed to arrive..my money says it'll be there.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Rich_W said:


> uupp... the old dealer bait and switch... order cancelled. They said they had located the white king nismo, and now they tell me its not available.


 Why not just go to the other dealer that had what you wanted? I went to a local dealer and he located precisely what I wanted, gave me a price and told me where it would come from. Just for the fun of it, I called that dealer and his price was $1,300 less than my friendly local dealer wanted! It was 120 miles away, so I guess it all depends upon how much time and mileage you want to put into getting a deal.


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> The one they 'found' for you had more options right? They probably figured they could make more money on you with that one and when your 'order' came in they could make more money on someone else with that.


Sounds like when I had a dealer locate my Frontier. The found one exactly like I wanted at a dealer 150 miles away. Worked out the price and put $500 down and was told it would be there in 2 days. Called up 2 days later and somehow the other dealer sold it, but they would be willing to locate another for me or make me a deal for something on their lot (which all had options I didn't want). 

Ended up driving 20 miles to a different dealer where they had the exact same truck I wanted, but it also had the sunroof/roofrack & RF stereo. But they really wanted to make a deal, so I got it for probably $200 more than I would have paid over the same truck minus those things (but the other one had a hitch). 

Some dealers can be scum...


----------

